# Artificial Sand Fleas



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Has anyone tried any of the artificial sand fleas that are on the market? Many of the areas I fish, sand fleas are pretty hard to find . Carolina Lures offers a Yummee sand flea and Berkley Gulp has a product. Any info would be appreciated.:fishing:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

They seem to work out on Wrecks but not good in the Surf .


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I asked the same question a while ago, and got a big fat "no" from almost everyone.
Seemed odd to me since the other (gulp) shapes get great reviews. 
Maybe they just don't work for Pompano, which I would think would be what everyone would be using the fake sand fleas for.
They are sight feeders, so maybe that is the issue.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

I would think they would work for Pomps if they are worked like any other artificial. Similar to the Docs jigs. We catch Pomps here with just a piece of orange Fishbite strips dead sticking.
Not sure how dedicated yall are to Pomp fishin up there. But It may be worth a try. As we usually have plenty of live ones here to fish with. Along with shrimp and clams.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Fake Sand Fleas*

I fished beside a friend who was fishing with fake sand fleas while I was using the real thing. I was catching none while he was laying them on the beach. I put on fakes and started catching fish.

The next trip, you couldb't sell a fake sandflea to a fish while the real ones wouldn't either. They wanted jigs tipped with cut fresh shrimp. Go figure.

Moral of the story: Take a variety of baits. You don't really know what they're eating that day. I've never figured it out. Mix and match lures/baits until something works. MHO.

For an all around bait, I'd go with a jig tipped with fresh shrimp.

I have done real well with sandflea imitations with a flyrod. Beige Chenille body on a gold hook with a touch of red(egg sack) with a suggestion of legs and eyes. I may 'sweeten' with a tad piece of fresh cut shrimp. JMHO C2


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Charlie2 said:


> I fished beside a friend who was fishing with fake sand fleas while I was using the real thing. I was catching none while he was laying them on the beach. I put on fakes and started catching fish.
> 
> The next trip, you couldb't sell a fake sandflea to a fish while the real ones wouldn't either. They wanted jigs tipped with cut fresh shrimp. Go figure.
> 
> ...


One of the most important aspects of fishing, I can't count the days where I've had 3-4 baits and ONE would catch 95% of the fish, and they wouldn't even nibble the others. 

Second most important thing is move until you find them, be it distance from the beach or moving down the beach.


----------

